# Läuft C&C "Red Alert 3"  unter Windows 10?



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo!

Ich will mir das oben genannte Spiel noch auf Steam kaufen.
Das ist ja auch schon älter von 2008 und lief damals unter XP.
Läuft das ohne Probleme unter Windows 10?

*Edit:* Ist meine Frage zu doof? 

Ich habe noch diesen Thread per Forensuche gefunden: C&C Red Alert 3 Sammelthread
aber dort sind die letzten Kommentare von 2009 und beantworten meine Frage nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2021)

Bei mir läuft es problemlos, erst letzten Herbst noch mal durch gezockt. 

Weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Plattform, Steam oder Origin, sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen.
(Ja, ich besitze es doppelt )


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es problemlos, erst letzten Herbst noch mal durch gezockt.


Danke. Das hört sich doch gut an.  
Kostet aktuell aber 20 Euro. Das sehe ich nicht ein.
Wenn es mal bei 10 Euro ist hole ich´s mir.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Januar 2021)

Bei div. Keysellern bereits jetzt für knapp unter 10€ zu haben.
Für Origin sogar unter  4€.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kostet aktuell aber 20 Euro. Das sehe ich nicht ein.


Für den alten Schinken? Krass


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei div. Keysellern bereits jetzt für knapp unter 10€ zu haben.
> Für Origin sogar unter  4€.


Ich möchte es aber auf Steam kaufen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp. 
Irgendwann wird es wieder im Angebot  bzw. zum normalen Preis erhältlich sein.


----------

